# John de Kuyper & Son Rotterdam (this bottle is the property of)



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jul 13, 2008)

half pint olive green coffin

 New to the collection.  Any info would be appreciated.  Having trouble dating.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jul 13, 2008)

Disappearing seam on the side, but another finer seam around the neck and going up over the top of the lip.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jul 13, 2008)

shot of the bottom


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like an early machine made dutch gin. I would guess from around 1910-1920 or so.


----------

